# Uncle Jimbo mit falscher Gabel ausgeliefert



## sammy12300 (4. Juli 2019)

Guten Tag,
wir haben bei bisherigen Käufen, auch von Fahrrädern immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Vor gut zwei Wochen wurde von uns ein Austellungsrad (Uncle Jimbo) auf der Homepage zu guten Konditionen gekauft. Das wurde auch sehr schnell geliefert. Nach dem ersten Biketag sind uns dann zwei Dinge aufgefallen. Statt der _Rock Shox - Federgabel 2018 Lyrik RCT3 27,5" Boost 15x110mm Maxle Ulitmate Debon Air Solo Air 160mm Tapered Crown 46mm Stealth Logo - schwarz - 27,5"_  , die bei den Spezifikationen gelistet war ist eine_ Rock Shox - Federgabel 2017 Pike RCT3 27,5" Boost15/110 Maxle Ulitmate Solo Air 160 mm Tapered Crown 42mm Stealth Logo - schw/matt -27,5" _ verbaut.
Erste Ernüchterung...weiterhin war die hintere Magura Bremse bis zum Hebel durchzuziehen. Bremswirkung war da, wenn man mehrmals gepumpt hat.
Gut, Magura entlüftet über einen Kollegen und den Kontakt mit Rose aufgenommen.

Der Kontakt ist freundlich und zügig. Als erstes wurde uns ein Preisnachlass nach dem Aufpreisrechner/Kalkulator von 25 Euro angeboten. Das fanden wir jetzt nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, sodass wir um einen Austausch der Gabel gebeten haben. Wir würden selber die Lyrik verbauen und die Pike wieder ausbauen und zurückschicken.
Das wäre leider bei einem "Sonderaustellungsrad" nicht möglich.
Nach einer erneuten E-mail unsererseits, in der wir unsere Enttäuschung ausdrückten wurde uns ein Angebot für 50 Nachlass gewährt.

Ich würde mir einfach nur einen Austausch der Gabel wünschen, da die Lyrik schon ein andere Klasse ist als die Pike. (Dämpfung, Debonairupdate, Steifigkeit usw.)

Was ist eure Meinung zu der Geschichte? Stehen einem nicht die richtigen Komponenten zu, die gelistet wurden?

Samuel


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. Juli 2019)

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt nicht klar was Du mit dem Post bezwecken willst......

Rose Bashing
Mitleid erzeugen
rechtssichere Beratung erhalten
überzeugt werden das die Pike doch auch nicht schlecht ist

Nimm mir die Antwort bitte nicht krumm. Aber wenn du mit dem Angebot von Rose nicht einverstanden bist und die kein weiteres Angebot machen, dann bleibt Dir nur der Weg über einen Anwalt. Wichtig ist die beim Kauf hinterlegte Ausstattungsliste des gekauften Rades. Wenn Du die hast, am besten auf der Rechnung, werden die sich gegen einen Austausch nicht wehren. Aber was und wie man machen kann sollte Dir ein Rechtsanwalt des Vertrauens sagen können.

Ich würde übrigens auch auf den Tausch bestehen. Den Gang zum Anwalt würde ich aber erst antreten wenn ich mit Rose nicht mehr weiter komme und die sich wider erwarten komplett quer stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (4. Juli 2019)

Keins der 4 aufgeführten Dinge

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, einfach nur eure Meinungen und wir ihr damit umgehen würdet. Mir geht es um Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten, die vllt schonmal ähnliches erlebt haben oder Ahnung haben. Deswegen schonmal danke dafür!

Wir finden halt die Begründung ein wenig seltsam, dass ein Austausch der Gabel nicht geht, weil es ein "Sonderausstellungsrad" ist.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2019)

Ihr habt erst nach einem Tag gemerkt, dass eine PIKE statt LYRIK drin ist?
Beides sind Top Gabel
Wenn Ihr aber eine LYRIK bestellt habt und auch eine erwartet, dann darauf bestehen und/oder das Rad zurückgeben.

Wenn der Sonderpreis der reiz war, dann vergessen - fahren - glücklich sein.


----------



## sammy12300 (25. Juli 2019)

So,
ich melde mich nochmal. Wir haben noch mehrmals darum gebeten die Gabel auszutauschen. (Wir schicken die Gabel ein, bekommen die passende zurück als entgegenkommen).
Das ist leider weiterhin nicht möglich.

Letztendlich haben wir uns jetzt "entschieden"  die angebotenen 50 Euro zu bekommen für die nicht entlüftete Bremse und die falsche Federgabel.

Service sieht unserer Meinung anders aus, aber das ist man ja leider gewohnt...


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Juli 2019)

bleibt immer noch die Frage,  was hast du tatsächlich bestellt?
50€ wär mir da keine Option, wenn ich eigentlich eine Lyrik bestellt hätte.


----------



## Jabberwoky (25. Juli 2019)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Das ist leider weiterhin nicht möglich.


Mit welchen Argumenten wird versucht den Tausch zu verhindern? Ansonsten kann ich mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen.


----------



## aufgehts (25. Juli 2019)

Ich würde weiterhin auf die Lyrik bestehen, falls das so angeboten wurde.
Macht einen deutschen Unterschied zur Pike und sind mit 50 Euro nicht zu ersetzen....


----------



## sammy12300 (27. Juli 2019)

Wie im ersten Beitrag geschrieben. Gelistet war eine Lyrik, verbaut eine Pike. Das habe wir auch dokumentiert (Screenshot),

Tausch nicht möglich, da "Sonderaustellungsrad".
Ansonsten gabs außer den 50 Euro für nicht entlüftete Bremse und falsche Gabel keine Alternative und kein anderes Angebot.  Anwalt/Rückgabe während der Season...will keiner und lohnt den Aufwand nicht und das Rad ist echt super.

Das war für uns als Stammkunden das letzte Fahrrad und definitiv die letzte Bestellung bei Rose. Wir können nur hoffen das es möglichst viele Leute lesen und ihre Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Ist halt echt schade das so mit einem als Kunden umgegangen wird, obwohl man nett und freundlich bleibt und mit Vorschlägen entgegenkommt.


----------



## kurt8791 (27. Juli 2019)

Konsequent wäre gewesen das Rad wieder zurückzuschicken. Aber Geiz ist bekanntlich geil...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Juli 2019)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Wie im ersten Beitrag geschrieben. Gelistet war eine Lyrik, verbaut eine Pike. Das habe wir auch dokumentiert (Screenshot),
> 
> Tausch nicht möglich, da "Sonderaustellungsrad".
> Ansonsten gabs außer den 50 Euro für nicht entlüftete Bremse und falsche Gabel keine Alternative und kein anderes Angebot.  Anwalt/Rückgabe während der Season...will keiner und lohnt den Aufwand nicht und das Rad ist echt super.



ich würd denen den eimer vor die tür stellen, ob mitten in der saison oder nich. wenn beim KAUF die lyrik gelistet ist aber die pike verbaut ist bei der gelieferten ware ist es ja so, das der artikel nicht dem entspricht, was du gekauft hast.
sicher würde kein autokäufer stahlfelgen akzeptieren, wenn die serienmässigen alufelgen vorher beim kauf gelistet wurden. hin oder her.
50 euro empfinde ich ehrlich gesagt als frechheit, die wertdifferenz allein bei der gabel ist sicher grösser (bin etwas raus aus dem sport und kenn die preise nicht). das thema mit der bremse wirft auf den besonderen service, den rose ja oftmals anspricht (ja, die haben ne QS abteilung und auch werkstatt vor ort), ein schlechtes licht.

ich würde es wie gesagt reklamieren, in dem fall zumindest mal andeuten, den rechtsweg einzuschlagen. oftmals hilft sowas natürlich schon. im ernstfall rückgabe und auszahlung des kaufpreises.

denn auch andere versender haben schöne kisten.

im übrigen könnte man deinen letzten abschnitt schon als rose-bashing als geprellter kunde erkennen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (28. Juli 2019)

Versucht mal mitten in der Season ein vernünftiges Enduro was zu einem passt im Segment bis ca. 3000 Euro in Größe S zu bekommen, was lieferbar ist
Wir haben lange gesucht...

Jep, Geiz ist geil, denn warum soll ich mich in meiner Freizeit mit so einem Scheiß auch noch rumärgern? (Rückgabe von Gebrauchtrad, Anwalt etc.) Bashing gegen Rose sähe definitiv anders aus und ganz ehrlich: Das juckt dort keinen nur die Bohne, selbst wenn es einen riesen Shitstorm geben sollte...

Im Studium kann man sich bekanntlich einfach weniger leisten und wenn das alte Rad auf einmal den Geist aufgibt, brauchts halt innerhalb weniger Wochen ein neues. Alle vier besuchten Händler hatten entweder Lieferzeiten von 6-8 Wochen oder konnten nichts passendes mehr bestellen. Was vor Ort hatte sowieso keiner etwas. Gesucht waren Giant, Trek, Spezi und was halt da war. YT komplett ausverkauft, Propain dauerte zu lang, commencal keine passende Größe usw., Canyon zu teuer, Radon nur 29 usw...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2019)

deswegen kaufe ich z.b. auch nicht mitten in der saison... wobei ich meine bikes selber gebaut habe, da weiss ich am ende, was am rad verbaut ist und kann bei defekten durch fehlmontage mir selber in den nacken klatschen.

wie schon gesagt sind die 50 euro ne frechheit. am besten gibts die noch in form von gutscheinen...


----------

